# Hi, I have some concerns regarding recent bloodwork.



## freedmind (May 31, 2013)

I was in Asia for 6 months and once I came back into the US I had a blood examination in which I was diagnosed with a thyroid tsh over 6.0. I then followed up with another doctor and he said it was perfectly fine. I went back to the first doctor and it was over 6.0 and he diagnosed me with hypothyroidism.

I haven't taken any medication at all and just recently did another independent blood examination and my tsh level came in at TSH 1.590 uIU/mL 0.450-4.500 TA.

What's going on with me? i'm i Hypo? i'm 28 years old.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How do you feel? And did you have TWO separate lab tests that showed a TSH of 6 or higher?

Have you had anything tested other than TSH? (Such as Free T3, Free T4, or thyroid antibodies?)


----------



## freedmind (May 31, 2013)

Octavia said:


> How do you feel? And did you have TWO separate lab tests that showed a TSH of 6 or higher?
> 
> Have you had anything tested other than TSH? (Such as Free T3, Free T4, or thyroid antibodies?)


I feel tired all the time but it could also be due to my lack of sleep, I don't have the labs with me just the latest one which was a simple tsh, I just don't understand how I can go from 6+ to 1.5.

I will go ahead and do a full panel thyroid examination or should I visit a specialized doctor instead of a general practitioner?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

freedmind said:


> I was in Asia for 6 months and once I came back into the US I had a blood examination in which I was diagnosed with a thyroid tsh over 6.0. I then followed up with another doctor and he said it was perfectly fine. I went back to the first doctor and it was over 6.0 and he diagnosed me with hypothyroidism.
> 
> I haven't taken any medication at all and just recently did another independent blood examination and my tsh level came in at TSH 1.590 uIU/mL 0.450-4.500 TA.
> 
> What's going on with me? i'm i Hypo? i'm 28 years old.




Sounds like you are flitting back and forth. If you have not had antibodies' tests and your FREE T3 and FREE T4 tested, I urge you to do so.
Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

If you get the above tests, that should sort things out.


----------

